# Fondo Monetario Internacional Violador ?



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

Parecería  que los del FMI , además de violar economías , autonomías , etc. , ahora se lo toman literal ! ! !  :enfadado:.

http://www.telam.com.ar/vernota.php?tipo=N&idPub=222107&id=422147&dis=1&sec=1

http://www.abc.es/blogs/edurne-uria...he-al-calabozo-strauss-kahn-violador-8862.asp


----------



## ORUZ (May 16, 2011)

eso es de esperarse si el gobierno lo quiere preso le ponen muchas rasones, como lo que paso con el que rebelo los documentos de estados unidos  julian, que le pusieron cola que pisarle.   osera realmente culpable? probablemente si


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2011)

Ni idea si sera verdad o no... pero eso es un clasico... viene en el manual del anarquista... "Si quieres arruinarle la vida a alguien acusalo de violacion, o pedofilia..."


----------

